
AOL’s Tim Armstrong Aims to Build Digital-Ad Empire at Verizon – Yahoo - teaneedz
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/aols-tim-armstrong-aims-to-build-digital-ad-empire-at-verizon-1459330200-lMyQjAxMTA2NzMxMDMzMzAyWj
======
teaneedz
This was always a worse-case scenario to me - Verizon buying core Yahoo! I
deleted my Yahoo account awhile back because I figured whoever ended up buying
Yahoo would be looking at the purchase through myopic ad-tech vulture
eyesight.

Yahoo user data will not have a happily-ever-after ending for anyone who still
Yahoo!'s

